# Craftsman Router Table 171.25444, Manual needed.



## Lou75 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking for an OPERATOR MANUAL for a Craftsman 171.25444 router table. Part # 60258. Looking for a PDF copy or hard copy. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lou

Give this one a shot it may help. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1&documentId=00014407&pop=flush&searchCount=1

=========


Lou75 said:


> I'm looking for an OPERATOR MANUAL for a Craftsman 171.25444 router table. Part # 60258. Looking for a PDF copy or hard copy. Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Lou. Thanks for joining our community.


----------

